# CUPS / HP / Network printing problem

## Gooserider

I am having some significant printing issues, and I am not having much luck trying to find a solution...

The printer is an HP-PSC-500 multi-function machine attached to the LPT port on my machine (gander) I had it setup as 4 "virtual printers" in CUPS, using the HPLIP driver, with different settings for color, grey-scale, 2-up, and 4-up printing...  It worked a few versions of cups and hplip back, and the GF was able to print from her machines, but over the course of the last few upgrades, everything has stopped working - first the GF's machine quit printing, and now my own machine.  When it was working, I was running on KDE 3.5, and had done most of my setup with the KDE printer config utility.  I've since been reluctantly upgrading to KDE 4,   :Crying or Very sad:   and that has broken more than a few things...

I have tried to reconfigure stuff, and mostly it has not worked..

The hp-setup utility that you are now supposed to run, won't find the printer - it tries to look only on the USB bus (even though the help screen says it's supposed to probe both the USB and parallel ports) - if I try to force it to scan the parallel port it says device not found... (it is plugged in and working...)

If I go into the cups admin screen, and choose the HP Printer device, it asks for a URL - what is the URL for a parallel port?   :Confused: 

If I choose LPT#1 for a device, I can pick from several driver options for HP-PSC500, but HPLIP isn't one of them.  If I pick one of the other options it installs, and WILL print the test page, but only at 300x300 resolution (its a 600x600 dpi device per the specs...)

If I try to go to the GF's machine and start the cups admin screen there, it starts out OK but then asks me to enter a username and password - WHO'S????  It won't accept my username and PW on gander, and if I give it the login for gander's root, quite aside from the security issues, it just gives me a totally blank screen...

I have tried looking through the cups help pages and find them very UNhelpful - they seem to have never heard of anything but USB printers or ones directly attached to the network...   :Mad: 

As I see it, I have three problems, and need to solve them in this order....

1. Get the HP-Setup utility to find and recognize the printer

2. Get the printer to properly install in CUPS on gander

3. Get it to print over the network - I figure that until I can print locally, there is no point in trying to get the network printing to work....

----------

## cwr

I run a printer off a parallel port with the DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0 (and the

standard PPD for the printer).  If /dev/lp0 doesn't exist, check your kernel

configuration; there are several CONFIGs that may need adjustment.

I _think_ the user/password stuff can be set up in cupsd.conf (or whatever the

file is called).  It may be necessary to add users to the right group.

Will

Later: Gnome needed "HostNameLookups on" in cupsd.conf under some

circumstances, starting around CUPS 1.3.10.  Might be worth checking.

----------

## Gooserider

I have been poking at it some more...  Found there were a few USE flags that I should have been setting - without them it doesn't check the parallel port...  I also added a couple of others that looked like they might help...   Now I have the following set -

```
equery u net-print/hplip

[ Searching for packages matching net-print/hplip... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-print/hplip-3.9.10 ]

 U I

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - fax         : Enable fax on multifunction devices which support it

 - - gtk         : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 - + hpcups      : Build the hpcups driver for cups (by HP)

 + + hpijs       : Build the IJS driver for cups (Foomatic)

 - - libnotify   : Enable desktop notification support

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + new-hpcups  : Build the new hpcups driver for cups which is no longer based on APDK (by HP)

 + + parport     : Enable parallel port for devices which require it

 - - policykit   : Use sys-auth/policykit to gain privileges

 + + qt3         : Adds support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 3.x

 + + qt4         : Adds support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 4.x

 + + scanner     : Adds support for scanner hardware (e.g. build the sane frontend in kdegraphics)

 + + snmp        : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 - - static-ppds : Use statically-generated PPDs instead of Dynamic PPDs. This is deprecated, and this USE flag is thus suggested to stay turned off

 - - udev-acl    : Install udev acl rules which needs sys-fs/udev with acl support

```

Now when I run hpsetup, it gives me the option of looking at the parallel port   :Smile:  and THEN tells me "no device found"...   :Crying or Very sad: 

I went to the official HP HPLIP pages to see if they gave me any help - 

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/psc/psc_500.html says my PSC-500 is supposed to have full functionality, although it isn't getting full support any more.

http://hplipopensource.com/node/332 Gave me the following troubleshooting advice... (quoted, w/ my comments added in between...)

 *Quote:*   

> Initial Troubleshooting Considerations
> 
> * Is the device supported by HPLIP and the version of HPLIP you are using?

 

Yes, see above page,  Minimum HPLIP version 0.9.5, installed 3.9.10 (latest version per HP's website)

 *Quote:*   

> * Verify support for your device on the supported devices page.

 

Check, see above...

 *Quote:*   

> * If your printer needs a later version of HPLIP try upgrading.

 

Using latest version, which is WAY past the minimum....

 *Quote:*   

> * Is the Linux distro You are using supported by the HPLIP automatic installer?
> 
> * Verify that the automatic installer is supported for your Linux distro on the HPLIP install page.

 

It is not listed on the supported device page - but I used Emerge, not the auto-installer.

 *Quote:*   

> * Is the HPLIP package you are using downloaded from the HPLIP project page, or are you using an HPLIP package that came pre-packaged with your Linux distro? We recommend using the already installed HPLIP unless your printer is not supported by that version of HPLIP. Check the required HPLIP version for your printer by going to to the supported devices page. and looking up the information on your specific device.

 

Using the package supplied from from official Gentoo repo / mirror, as pulled in by emerge...

 *Quote:*   

> Run hp-check and verify the following considerations:

 

Got the following output - had some errors, but nothing that looks like it SHOULD have been a red-flag problem - (have added some comments to the output as needed - LIKE THIS)

```
gander atorrey #  hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.10)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3        

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.            

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it 

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies are installed to successfully compile HPLIP. 

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball has the proper dependencies installed to            

successfully run.                                                                                                                                                                                              

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).                                                     

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux gander 2.6.30-gentoo-r6-gander-09-28-09 #1 Tue Sep 29 00:53:54 EDT 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0   

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.6.4 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

OK, version 4.5.4 installed.

Checking for CUPS...

Status: scheduler is running

Version: 1.3.11

error_log is set to level: debug

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...

dbus daemon is running.

python-dbus version: 0.83.0

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).    

Checking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.                                                    

Checking for dependency: CUPS DDK - CUPS driver development kit...

OK, found.                                                        

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.                                                                           

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.                                                           

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.                                           

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.                                                      

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.                                                                                     

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.                                                           

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.                                        

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.                                                                              

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.                                                    

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.                                                             

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.                                      

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.                                                                        

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

OK, found.                                                                                               

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly. (AS I UNDERSTAND IT, THIS IS ONLY NEEDED IF RUNNING SE-LINUX, WHICH I AM NOT)

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

OK, found.                                                      

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

OK, found.                                                        

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.                                                         

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify Desktop notifications...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly. (PER emerge -S libnotify, 

x11-libs/libnotify

Latest version available: 0.4.5

Latest version installed: 0.4.5

dev-python/notify-python

      Latest version available: 0.1.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 209 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.galago-project.org/

      Description:   Python bindings for libnotify, 

SO I INSTALLED - WHICH GOT RID OF ERROR, BUT DID NOT HELP)

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.                                      

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.                                                                        

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.                                                                     

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.                                                    

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.                                         

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.                                                           

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.                                                    

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

OK, found.                                                             

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.9.10 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.9.10

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run         

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.10

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.10/html

icon=/usr/share/applications         

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter  

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp           

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]                                                               

network-build=yes                                                         

pp-build=yes                                                              

gui-build=yes                                                             

scanner-build=yes                                                         

fax-build=no                                                              

dbus-build=yes                                                            

cups11-build=no                                                           

doc-build=no                                                              

shadow-build=no                                                           

hpijs-install=yes                                                         

foomatic-drv-install=yes                                                  

foomatic-ppd-install=no                                                   

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no                                             

hpcups-install=yes                                                        

cups-drv-install=yes                                                      

cups-ppd-install=no                                                       

internal-tag=3.9.10.72                                                    

restricted-build=no                                                       

ui-toolkit=qt4                                                            

qt3=no                                                                    

qt4=yes                                                                   

policy-kit=no                                                             

hpijs-only-build=no                                                       

lite-build=no                                                             

udev-acl-rules=no                                                         

hpcups-only-build=no                                                      

hpijs-only-build=no                                                       

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file: (PER DEVICE INFO PAGE, THE BINARY PLUGIN IS NOT NEEDED FOR THE PSC-500, THUS THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM)

# hplip.state - HPLIP runtime persistent variables. 

[plugin]

installed=0

eula=0     

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

error: Could not access file: No such file or directory

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

No devices found.

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |  (THESE ARE TEST PRINTERS THAT I CREATED W/ THE CUPS ADMIN PAGE - BOTH WORKED TO MAKE TEST PAGE - THE PINWRITER WAS DISCONNECTED AFTER 

---------------------------------                 TEST T0 ALLOW CONNECTING THE HP)

 

HP-PSC500-Test

--------------

Type: Unknown 

Device URI: parallel:/dev/lp0

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP-PSC500-Test.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 500, hpcups 3.9.10

Printer status: printer HP-PSC500-Test is idle.  enabled since Fri 04 Dec 2009 09:18:37 PM EST

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

test-nex-spin

-------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: parallel:/dev/lp0

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/test-nex-spin.ppd

PPD Description: NEC PinWriter P6 plus Foomatic/epsonc

Printer status: printer test-nex-spin is idle.  enabled since Fri 04 Dec 2009 09:08:27 PM EST

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

 

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the    

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation 

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).                 

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.                          

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.                                

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.                          

Checking 'scanext' SANE scanning extension...

OK, found.                                   

 

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy cdrom dialout tape video cdrw

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 4 errors and/or warnings.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html
```

 *Quote:*   

> * HPLIP supports your printer (see the above section for details).

 

Yes - See above

 *Quote:*   

> * All required dependencies are installed (optional dependency errors are OK).

 

Yes, at least according to the test program

 *Quote:*   

> * That your printer is listed under the "Discovered Devices" section.

 

NO - This is the problem?  :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> * There is a printer queue in the "Installed Printers" section and there are no errors for that queue.

 

There is not an HPLIP installed queue - as the setup utility that is supposed to create it won't find the printer...

 *Quote:*   

> * If your printer is not listed under the "Discovered Devices" section verify that it is plugged in and not in an error state.

 

It is plugged in, turned on, and sitting in powersave mode per the status screen - it will wake up and print anything sent to it...

 *Quote:*   

> * If there is no printer queue installed run "hp-setup" (check the release notes for your HPLIP version for special distro specific considerations, i.e. su or sudo is needed) and follow the provided instructions to configure the printer.

 

No relevant issues found in release notes, at least as far as I can tell...

 *Quote:*   

> * Does the printer work correctly on a windows system? (Usually this is a last verification step to be sure that the printer is working correctly.)

 

What's a windows system  :Question:   :Razz:  It DOES print semi-correctly using a non-HPLIP driver installed from CUPS, although at lower resolution, and less than perfect reproduction of the test page color wheel.

They then sent me to http://hplipopensource.com/node/217 to troubleshoot Parallel port problems, since that seems to be the issue...

Trimmed quotes...

 *Quote:*   

> Did you install using the automatic installer?
> 
> Run: hp-check -t look for the section pp-build=, it should =yes.  If not you will need to re-install HPLIP and be sure to enable parallel support when prompted.

 

No, but as shown above, pp-build=yes (at least after re-installing w/ the parport USE flag)

 *Quote:*   

> Is the ppdev module loaded?
> 
> Run:
> 
> lsmod | grep ppdev

 

lsmod doesn't find ANYTHING!!!!

```
gander linux # lsmod | grep ppdev

gander linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gander linux #

```

 *Quote:*   

> You should see something like:
> 
> ppdev                  10500  0
> 
> parport                39496  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
> ...

 

Modprobe doesn't find anything either: 

```
gander linux # modprobe ppdev

FATAL: Module ppdev not found.
```

 *Quote:*   

> and then re-run the above command. and try configuring the printer again.
> 
> If you want to have the ppdev module loaded on boot add it to your /etc/modules file. Although this may be different depending on your linux distro.

 

I DO have /dev/lp0 showing -

```
gander linux # ls -al /dev/lp*

crw-rw---- 1 root lp 6, 0 2009-11-21 17:48 /dev/lp0
```

and as far as I know, all of the relevant options are turned on in the kernel - as built-ins, not modules...

From /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

(trimmed)

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y
```

 *Quote:*   

> What is your parallel port configured as in your BIOS?
> 
> Go into your system BIOS (follow your system documentation) and check that your parallel port is configure for ECP mode.

 

Would need to reboot to be sure, but I'm 99.9% sure that it is - I normally turn on that setting unless I have a definite reason not to....

 *Quote:*   

> If you are still having problems.
> 
> Run:
> 
> /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp
> ...

 

Nothing found - 

```
gander linux # /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

bash: /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp: No such file or directory
```

However I think this is a symptom, not a problem, as presumably hp-setup wouldn't create this file until it completes, which it won't do since it can't find a printer...

 *Quote:*   

> Verify that the UDEV rules are set correctly?
> 
> Edit the file /etc/udev/rules.d/55-hpmud.rules
> 
> Change the line: SUBSYSTEM=="ppdev", OWNER="lp", GROUP="lp", MODE="0660"
> ...

 

This was also a problem, I fixed it, but it did not help - current relevant section - 

```
gander linux # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/55-hpmud.rules                                                                              

#                                                                                                                                

#                                                                                                                                

# CUSTOM FILE - DO NOT ALLOW AUTO EDIT!!!                                                                                        

#                                                                                                                                

#                                                                                                                                

# HPLIP udev rules file for HP printer and all-in-one products.                                                                  

#                                                                                                                                

# Notes for downstream implementers.                                                                                             

#                                                                                                                                

#   1. The 55-hpmud.rules name was chosen in order to run after the default udev rule /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules. See       

#      "Writing udev rules" Ver 0.74, Daniel Drake. Although it seems 50-udev.rules is no longer used I continue to reuse "55-"  

#      name for backward compatibility with older distros. 2/11/2009, D Suffield                                                 

#                                                                                                                                

#   2. It seems SFSFS has been replaced or depreciated by ATTR/ATTRS, but I continue to use SFSFS in order to be compatible with 

#      older distros. SFSFS was defined in "Writing udev rules" Ver 0.72, Daniel Drake. 2/11/2009, D Suffield                    

#                                                                                                                                

#   3. This rules file is an attempt at being compatable with all distros. Feel free to make your own changes and if you feel your

#      changes are not distro specific please send your patch to us. 2/11/2009, D Suffield                                        

#                                                                                                                                 

ACTION!="add", GOTO="hpmud_rules_end"

# SUBSYSTEM=="ppdev", OWNER="root", GROUP="lp", MODE="0660"

# above deleted per HP troubleshooting article - http://hplipopensource.com/node/217, replaced by:

SUBSYSTEM=="ppdev", OWNER="lp", GROUP="lp", MODE="0666"                                           

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", GOTO="hplip_pid_test"                               

SUBSYSTEM!="usb_device", GOTO="hpmud_rules_end"                                                   

LABEL="hplip_pid_test"

(long list of products I don't have trimmed...)

# Removed the following rule because FHS states that /etc should be reserved for static files only. This

# functionality should be done in a deb/rpm post install script.  2/11/2009, D Suffield

#

# If sane-bankends is installed add hpaio backend support to dll.conf if needed.

# ENV{sane_hpaio}=="yes", RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'grep -q ^#hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf;if [ $$? -eq 0 ];then sed -i -e s/^#hpaio/hpaio/ /etc/sane.d/dll.conf;else grep -q ^hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf;if [ $$? -ne 0 ];then echo hpaio >>/etc/sane.d/dll.conf;fi;fi'"

LABEL="hpmud_rules_end"

```

[/quote]If your printer does not show up there may be some other system problem and/or HPLIP problem.

Make sure HPLIP is running and try hp-setup again.

If you need assistance with this functionality please submit a support ticket to the HPLIP Launchpad.net Page[/quote]

Will be doing that as well - hopefully somehow I can get this thing working properly...

----------

## Gooserider

 *cwr wrote:*   

> I run a printer off a parallel port with the DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0 (and the
> 
> standard PPD for the printer).  If /dev/lp0 doesn't exist, check your kernel
> 
> configuration; there are several CONFIGs that may need adjustment.

 

I still want to get the printer working properly with the HP-setup tools, as hopefully that might also let me get the scanner working (It never has, but it wasn't important enough for me to put a lot of effort into trying to fix it - but I'm getting a bit more of an urge that way...)

However after I went through all the stuff above, I did try adding another printer through the CUPS admin page, and used the HPLIP device with the DeviceURI "parallel:/dev/lp0" and HPIJS driver as you suggested, and it seemed to work .

/dev/lp0 exists, but it doesn't appear any of the modules that the HPLIP tools are looking for do - but I thought you only got modules if you chose to have the kernel do stuff as modules rather than built-ins, and I've got the par-port stuff as built in, as I'm not all that fond of modules - I prefer to do a custom kernel with just the stuff I need built in.  Things may have changed, but this was the recommended approach back when I was first getting started in Linux (I think around late 2.0.x, or early 2.2.x)

I haven't tried doing much on the network side yet, I figure my first priority is to get the local stuff taken care of...

 *Quote:*   

> I _think_ the user/password stuff can be set up in cupsd.conf (or whatever the
> 
> file is called).  It may be necessary to add users to the right group.
> 
> Will
> ...

 

Gooserider

----------

## cwr

I don't use HPLIP, but my system works with both parallel port and networked printers

with modules built-in, not loaded at boot, so since /dev/lp0 exists I'd expect your setup

to work ok.

I don't really know much more than that; I suppose digging through Google is really

the only way to go.

Good luck - Will

----------

## slackline

You don't really need hplip to doing scanning, all it does on my  system is fire up Xsane, so try that (or whatever scanning software you use) and see if it just works (TM).

slack

----------

